# Senco 18v finish nailer or Dewalt?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just recently switched from working in houses to working in apartments and commercial buildings doing trim, and the thing driving me insane is dragging a 150 ft hose around the building because of how it gets snagged up on every door hand rail in stair wells, along with how subtrades seem to think because the compressor isnt cycling at the moment they dont have power its ok to unplug it and not plug back in. 

anyhow enough of the rant. im considering switching to a battery powered finish nailer, either senco or dewalt, ive used both but not in the last few years. ive also used the paslodes and im not a fan i find they need maintenance too often. anyhow what is the preference between the dewalt or senco along with a price comparison. the dewalts are easier to find, senco's are hard to find at a decent price


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i just recently switched from working in houses to working in apartments and commercial buildings doing trim, and the thing driving me insane is dragging a 150 ft hose around the building because of how it gets snagged up on every door hand rail in stair wells, along with how subtrades seem to think because the compressor isnt cycling at the moment they dont have power its ok to unplug it and not plug back in.
> 
> anyhow enough of the rant. im considering switching to a battery powered finish nailer, either senco or dewalt, ive used both but not in the last few years. ive also used the paslodes and im not a fan i find they need maintenance too often. anyhow what is the preference between the dewalt or senco along with a price comparison. the dewalts are easier to find, senco's are hard to find at a decent price


To hell with that! We use co2. Like the paint ball tanks. We got our set up from Lowes. It comes with a pressure gage that clips on to a belt or pocket. I have used a battery powered senco and didn't like it. I don't like waiting for the gun to fire after you pull the trigger. The co2 set up just connects to the guns you already have too.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

my friend has the dewalt. he says it works good. i did not play with it yet.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive seen the co2 advertised in fine homebuilding, its like $100 for the setup correct?. how many shots per fill and what about refilling . only reason i ask is because i havent seen it available around town as of yet and a few buddies working for production trim companys arent using it yet


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im currently running a paslode lite line, i bounce fire only when running base in icf buildings and steel stud, i glue it to the wall and stitch my nails, everything else i have a specific nailing patttern so i place my nails accordingly so bounce firing doesnt apply


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive seen the co2 advertised in fine homebuilding, its like $100 for the setup correct?. how many shots per fill and what about refilling . only reason i ask is because i havent seen it available around town as of yet and a few buddies working for production trim companys arent using it yet


Please excuse me because we don't use it too much. I can't remember how much it was but you can shoot alot more than you would think. Maybe some other guys could give you an exact number. As far as filling up the tanks (ours are 20oz I beleive), usually you can get them re-filled at most air weld supply stores.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Also air tight fittings would be a must. Any leaks and you could loose out on a rack or two. In my opinion still better than battery powered!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dewalt nail guns are about as trouble-free as gets. They run a long time on a battery charge. Use the lithium battery & you will lighten it up a bit.
Steve


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ill be looking into the dewalt shortly, or i might have to start dragging my own compressor with a shorter hose


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have all but forgot about air compressors. These Co2 tanks work very very well.
http://www.powertank.com/


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have both the Dewalt 18v angled nailer and the Kobalt CO2 regulator. I prefer the Dewalt because you don't have any extra costs. The only plus with the Kobalt CO2 is the ability to use any gun with it like a stapler or brad nailer or even a framing nailer. They both work just as good as a compressor, I love the Dewalt and use it everyday. No cords, no refill costs, and I never run out of air. If you just use finish nails get the Dewalt.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont understand all you guys that have problems with the Paslodes. I have never had a problem. You need to keep fresh gas in it.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

the thing i don't like about paslode is the consumables.

i have dewalt 18v nailers and they work perfectly fine with batts - no need for gas. plus i just hate the smell of the gas and they are loud.

to each their own - i am not saying they are junk i prefer battery over gas+battery its just me. YMMV

i have had to repair my dewalt 16ga once in the 3 years i have had it and i did notice they are very serviceable.... just like the paslode.

good luck with what ever you choose.

is there an orange Kool-aid that i missed?


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

the senco airless is a nice gun,but does drain batteries fast,,,,as for the paslode gas guns ive bought two and body slammed them both on a concrete floor inside of a month for both,and will never buy another,id rather use a compressor

i do like the idea of the Co2 setup,its news to me,but would be ideal for quick hits for a door that was missing or a few pieces of trim


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've used the Dewalt and I didn't like it. It shoots a nail and then has to recharge for a couple seconds. Too slow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

See now I kinda like the smell of butane!!

My angled finish nailer has never missed a beat. I have never cleaned it either, just fresh gas. Framing gun only gets used once and a while, it is just not fast enough for me.

The Senco and the Dewalt sound like the gerbil inside has to spin the wheel a few times before they shoot!!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> See now I kinda like the smell of butane!!
> 
> My angled finish nailer has never missed a beat. I have never cleaned it either, just fresh gas. Framing gun only gets used once and a while, it is just not fast enough for me.
> 
> The Senco and the Dewalt sound like the gerbil inside has to spin the wheel a few times before they shoot!!


I agree!! When you are used to pow pow pow..... zzzzzzz pow zzzzzz pow
sucks a$$!:thumbup:


----------



## xxwckdxx (Jan 14, 2009)

jcs1984 said:


> I have both the Dewalt 18v angled nailer and the Kobalt CO2 regulator. I prefer the Dewalt because you don't have any extra costs. The only plus with the Kobalt CO2 is the ability to use any gun with it like a stapler or brad nailer or even a framing nailer. They both work just as good as a compressor, I love the Dewalt and use it everyday. No cords, no refill costs, and I never run out of air. If you just use finish nails get the Dewalt.



Jcs how much did the kobalt one cost? also are u able to find extra tanks?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BKFranks said:


> I've used the Dewalt and I didn't like it. It shoots a nail and then has to recharge for a couple seconds. Too slow.


Say what Whilis?

The thing does sequential firing if you want, there is no delay, maybe a micro second but certainly not a couple of seconds. I've had one for years never a problem. Maybe there was something wrong with the one you tried.

I just wish those sh*t heads would come out with a 18vt brad nailer.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

xxwckdxx said:


> Jcs how much did the kobalt one cost? also are u able to find extra tanks?


They might have extra tanks around where you get the co2 set at. But you could go to your local Wal-Mart and buy extra tanks.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

split second is all it takes to recharge. my lead carp. uses the paslode and i use dewalt we never skip a beat with either its just your personal pref here.



Mike Finley said:


> Say what Whilis?
> 
> The thing does sequential firing if you want, there is no delay, maybe a micro second but certainly not a couple of seconds. I've had one for years never a problem. Maybe there was something wrong with the one you tried.
> 
> I just wish those sh*t heads would come out with a 18vt brad nailer.


mike ask and you shall receive. i bought mine right before Christmas.

Dewalt 18V 18 gauge nailer-
http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZdewaltQ2018VQ20bradQ20nailerQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ


i also bought the lowes CO2 setup i had gotten it around Christmas they had them for $75 and i had one of those $25 off coupons they give out from time to time. got the setup fr 50 plus tax. and i own a bunch of tanks already b/c i play paintball. unfortunately most of my tanks i would never use in their exchange program.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks, I've been wanting a cordless brad nailer forever!

Okay, now I want Dewalt to make an 18vt framer!!!


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

your welcome mike.

i would like to see a cordless narrow crown stapler ;-) 

the way i look at it is if i need my framing gun i need other nailers too, so that job is worth bringing out the compressor.


----------



## bcfast (Jan 27, 2009)

Senco tool is junk and is being discontinued for the second time. Good luck finding parts in a few years. Dewalt tools are bulky and hard to handle. The Paslode tools are the best value when you consider everything. The trim tools are very reliable and have a proven track record. I have sold all three and can only recommend the Paslode tools. I sold a bunch of Senco tools when they came out and every one broke within their first month. Stick with the industry leader and go with the Paslode.


----------



## tld (Oct 30, 2010)

You can't beat the older Senco Nailers SFN II. This with the co2 cartridge and a 6 foot air hose is absolutely the way to go. I have the Paslode nailer and never use it. It doesn't fire quickly and it gets dirty and has to be cleaned way to much to work as needed, not to mention a dead battery when you need it. The only reason I purchased it was for quick returns to a job for a few scribe moldings or shoe, I hate the Paslode. I have been trimming for 28 years and would not use anything other than my Senco SFN II. I love the co2 cartridge idea and will be purchasing one this week for my Senco. Thanks guys !!!


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

You guys are talking about the old Senco cordless right? 
I had one-it was good till it crapped out. A little slow. Then Senco gave me the mini compressor/brad combo to replace it.

I started a poll to find out how reliable the paslodes were on average:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/cordless-paslodes-reliable-71485/

Basically 1 in 4 guys who did all the tricks (warmed up battery, new gas, pushing in the safety to "prime" it, cleaning regularly...) still found it unreliable. Myself included. I could get over the smell, noise, and price of consumables if it worked all the time. In fact I really wanted them to. If yours work for you that's great, I'm jealous.

What about the Senco Fusion? Some of the original reviews sound good.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

What about Rigid's 18 volt Li ion nailer? I'm thinking about getting one, $299 at home depot, plus the batteries will work with my drills. Anyone use one?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just saw those last week in hd for the first time. i knew about the cordless 15 gauge rigid but it never showed up in town. i like my 23 gauge rigid micro pinner and my framing gun is good but not great... but id leave the cordless tech to the true kings of cordless guns "Paslode"


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Have Paslode and Hitachi gas nailers, the Hitachi is better. The Li I battery, balance, very light.now Bostich also have the same build. The gas as said is usually the issue. The priming is only a problem in cold weather and with the framer, not the Hitachi finish nailers. Since buying the Hitachi's I have not use my Paslode once. The DW is just too bulky, and heavy, esp. in 18ga.. The Ridgid is already discontinued, Who would have figured? No other tool manufacturer discontinues more tools esp. cordless ones than Ridgid. They seem to make 1 production run and then discontinue the tool. Seems to have problems driving into hardwood,nd a lot of questionable plastic parts. DA 15ga. Ridgid is the only one I am aware of, no 18ga.. Ridgid forum has mixed reviews.
I also sometimes use a cordless A/C by Palmgren. OK for small jobs.
Could not be bothered with the CO2 myself.


----------



## tld (Oct 30, 2010)

*Senco Sfn II*

No the Senco SFN II runs strictly on air. The Senco airless is crap and not worth much. The Senco SFN II can be hooked to a co2 tank that can be worn on your belt ( the same kind used for paint ball guns ). It has a 6' hose that connects to the co2 regulator and it eliminates the need for a compressor. Look at Lowes.com and type in " portable co2 regulator ".


----------



## tld (Oct 30, 2010)

bcfast said:


> Senco tool is junk and is being discontinued for the second time. Good luck finding parts in a few years. Dewalt tools are bulky and hard to handle. The Paslode tools are the best value when you consider everything. The trim tools are very reliable and have a proven track record. I have sold all three and can only recommend the Paslode tools. I sold a bunch of Senco tools when they came out and every one broke within their first month. Stick with the industry leader and go with the Paslode.


Senco brand is great!!!! I only use the SNF II. This is the older model guns, they are not the cordless / airless gun which are crap!!. The newly made Senco guns are not as good as the SNF II. The new ones are plastic casing while the SNF II are iron cases. When I first bought the Senco gun 20 years ago they had life time warranty on all parts. Now they have changed their policy, I guess they aren't making them like they used too, Reliable.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i just saw those last week in hd for the first time. i knew about the cordless 15 gauge rigid but it never showed up in town. i like my 23 gauge rigid micro pinner and my framing gun is good but not great... but id leave the cordless tech to the true kings of cordless guns "Paslode"


 I've seen Paslode cordless come a long way over the years. They've got it down pretty good IMO.

I've been giving the 16 gauge angled and the 18 gauge a good deal of use lately.

Heavily used guns need to be cleaned about once a month. Light duty can go for quite a while without maintanance. I can thoroughly clean any of their guns in about 15 minutes.

I find all of my Impulse guns to be as reliable as the pnuematic counterparts, as far as jamming and misfires are concerned.

I like the freedom from the hose and compressor, as well as the ability to keep the gun on my person without carrying an additional tank along with it.

As far as consumables, yes, the fuel isn't free, but neither are hoses and fittings, or storage tanks and refills.

The battery only models seem very cumbersome to me. I think my 18 gauge weighs about the same as an XRP 18 volt battery, or close to it.

I just picked up another 18 gauge Paslode today, tool only, floor model, never fired, for 100 bucks.:clap: Now, I only have to reverse the belt hook, so I can carry both at the same time.:laughing:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

My Jack Pack just came in, Pasload does not make a 23g pinner so... there is a limit to a dual pistol shooter Lone! I'm going down the Green Kool-Aid trail and as Sys-4 with my guns and CO2's


----------

